# mini rod



## chadly630 (Aug 12, 2010)

want to build a mini rod. but need some information and tips on how to build one. has anyone ever put a v8 in a lawn mower before. if so how did you do it. any info would be great thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Chadly, I just wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

We hope to start on our mini-rod this winter... we'll try to post some pics as we go....right now we just have a bunch of parts scattered around. Our plan is to use a Super Suburban chassis - stretched with 2x3 tubing to accomodate a 350/350trans combination, and a narrowed Olds rearend. Stay tuned


----------



## Leon Renaud (Mar 23, 2010)

Texas TRex said:


> We hope to start on our mini-rod this winter... we'll try to post some pics as we go....right now we just have a bunch of parts scattered around. Our plan is to use a Super Suburban chassis - stretched with 2x3 tubing to accomodate a 350/350trans combination, and a narrowed Olds rearend. Stay tuned


I know this is a year old post but thought some one would like this info anyway.
I don't know if it's available on line but the magazine "Puller" published for the National tractor Pullers Association did a series around 1975 on building a Mini Puller from the ground up.Building a V8 mini the only thing sensible to do is just use the sheet metal from your favorite garden tractor.350/350/Olds rear/ 2x3 tube not much Suburban there !I was lucky enough to attend some National level pulls with Art Arfons around 76 and see a bunch of V8 powered "mini pullers" none of them were built from a stock frame they just carried "stock"tins 
Leon


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Leon, yeah that post was a year ago...we are just that slow !! We have my son running in Youth Class, so the mini-rod hasnt been a priority, but we are working on it. I need to post some pics. You're right in your assessment of our original plan (not much Suburban there), and the Suburban that was destined to be cut up has been granted a stay. The Suburban we had designated for this project, has now become a second 'stock' class tractor build. We are fabbing the mini, and will dress it out in a 'tin' to be decided.... I'm a fan of Art Arfons and all of his works of genius !!
I apologize for the lack of follow up on our pulling, but will be posting updates on our efforts in the future. 

Thanks !!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Since I am borderline PSYCHO with a plaz..*

I have a 65 Dodge A-100 van. It's not really a tractor, but is more tractor than truck. I have set it on a 1970 GMC chassis, bolted a 413 Chrysler, 727 with Hemi clutch packs, a 3,500 stall B+M converter. It has a reversed manual valve body, big tube Hooker headers and some other 'trix'.
I took it to the 'truck' pulls and was told that I couldn't run it because it was not 4 wd. I told them that the front tires only touch the ground till it hits the 'Power-band', then they come back down at the end of the pull, when I lift.
Then I took it to the tractor pulls. Again it didn't 'fit'.
Is there any place on the eastern seaboard, mid Atlantic, that I can play with my 'toy'? Every time I took it out on the street, the cops were 'LOOKING' for it! (Loud van, popping wheelies'), etc. Since I need a drivers licence at my job, the van has not left the 'farm' for 16 years!
It's 2 wd. It's a van, it's too wicked for the street. I threated to put a front end out of a 4X4 and leave out the front driveshaft, (like most of the hard pulling 4x4's I saw). At 3,500 rpm. the front tires are about 3 feet up. Dirt, blacktop, whatever!
This van is NUTZ!!


----------

